# All About Fish Availability 9/22/08



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I hope you had a great summer and are ready to get back to your fish tanks!

I have brought in a few cool things over the last week or so that you might be interested in.

Splash Tetra
Green Kubotai Rasboras
Locally Raised Discus: (all limited quantities)
Pigeon Blood
Royal Red
Cobalt Green
Red Turquoise
Green Snakeskin
Signifer Rainbow
Tiger Stiphodon Goby
Blue Rams
Lamprichthys tanganicanus (Tanganyikan Killi, bred in our hatcheries)
Veilfin Albino Bushynose (first babies from the new batch)

And a lot more...

I hope everyone is doing well!

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Kirt, 
Why no prices on the fish?  
I feel bad just ALWAYs calling and asking for price for each fish.


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I try to treat the site with respect. I post to let people know what I have available, if someone is interested it is best to just stop by. APC is not a retail outlet for me and I do not want to turn it into one. This is first and foremost a hobbyist site and I want to be as much a member of the community as I am a store owner.

Kirt


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

It was nice meeting you on Sunday, Kirt. Thank you for scrounging up the otos I wanted.

AAF has some really nice Kubotai rasboras if anyone is interested. And the tiger gobies are awesome x10.

Charlie


----------



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a TON of otos in now, so if you need more stop by! haha, sorry I only had a couple left. 

Kirt


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Kirt, 

Oh, I understand now. Thanks. 

About the ottos: what are the tank parameter for them right now? I have somewhat hard water and have had trouble finding ottos to acclimate.


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Too bad I live too far away. Otherwise I'd visit every week. 

Interesting fish list. I've always been curious about Splash tetras. But too busy right now to start anything new.


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Do you have a scientific name on the splash tetras btw?


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

Copella arnoldi they are a super cool tetra you should get some.... just dont have a open tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

Kirt PM me when you have more green kubotai rasboras. You have been out of them as well as the maculatus. Any chance you will have blue axelrody rasboras?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I checked out the place Yesterday. Awesome SA and Tanganyikan stock! Tons of splash tetras. Any attempts at breeding them?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I just found out yesterday that they were closing. Does any one know if they are still open. I called today and the number is already disconnected. Did not want to drive to long beach for nothing. So sad  in this economy everyone is being affected. I wish Kirt good luck and hope he opens again when the economy is better.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Pretty sure he is closed. He has sent people to a new store in Garden Grove I think.
Aquarium Eye Candy or something like that.
You can get the details on the SCAPE site.
We will need you over on the SCAPE site for some votes upcoming.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Sad to hear that. I stopped by there a couple of years ago and had a chance to talked to Kirt. The store seem promising. Great guy!!! Hope the best of luck!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, I heard he is into real estate now.
Not such a promising market YET, but if he can hang on and survive for 12 to 24 months, then it should turn around and be the RIGHT time to be in that.

The turning point from ROCK BOTTOM back up can be the most lucrative time in real estate.
I might spend some time over the next year to get mine.

I remember back in 1996, when I bought my first home (I was 24 at the time and knew less zero)
that houses were ALL OVER THE PLACE and looking back, the price was ridiculous.
Had I known ANYTHING back then, I certainly would not have bought what I bought, and would have bought more then 1.

I remember my agent telling me, at all the places I decided against, I think I will put a bid in on this one then, and I know why now.

Places that got up to $750,000 in the prime about 4 years ago were going for $160,000.
I could have qualified for them back then also, but it stretched me all the way to my limit.
I was a scared first time buyer, so I settled for a townhome for $114,000. I still sold that for $250,000 (got up to about $400k in the height) in 2002 and bought a home for $236,000 a little inland (corona) and lived there til 2004 and flipped it for $420,000 (max out at probably $525,000).
I bought a house (about 3 times the house that I had in Corona) in phoenix for $200k).
I still have that as a rental and make some $$ monthly on it now.

Now I will be a looking for the prices to bottom out in about 2 years.
I think if I get a license by then, I will be able to have access to the MLS and get in on the good prices before the public.

Oh well, just talking thru my fingers.

Good Luck to Kirt.
AAF will be missed.

Check out The Age Of Aquariums
The store is located at 2642 Cherry Ave. Signal Hill, Ca. 90755. The email is [email protected] and the website is www.ageofaquariums.biz

Or

Eye Candy Aquarium in Garden Grove.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

That was fast, wish I knew about it earlier. thanks for the info Toby.


----------

